# P22 cleaning



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

So I am the new proud owner of a P22. It is my first gun in years and my first autoloader ever.

I am looking for advice on cleaning it.

When I bought it the guy at the shop gave me a quick rundoun. He showed me how to strip the top end and put it back together (a very simple procedure). He said that carbon would build up around the various parts of the slide and chamber and barrel. Told me to "clean that off and lube the moving parts" and pointed to 4 or five main areas on the gun. He advised me of the best ammo to use (which I have experimented for myself and found the 2 or so that it performs best with). And he sold me a 22 cleaning kit for about $12.

Not after firing it a few times and attempting to clean it a few times, I worry I may not be doing the right job.

The cleaning kit has patches, solvent, oil, and a bore brush with some extentions and a couple of plastic attatchments. It seems as if I stick a patch though the loop and shove it through the barrel, it often will stick and I really have to force it. And nothing in the kit seems to have the scrubbing or reaching power to get to *ALL *of the moving parts.

So after all that. My point is this: Can someone either explain to me or point me in the right direction as to how to do this properly? Pretend I have no knowledge of parts and terminology...because I kind of don't!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i just clean around the chamber and where the slide actually slides on the frame of the gun


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

Lots of good info here.

http://rimfirecentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=48


----------

